# Hard Hat Slips Off, Need Advice



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a MSA Skullguard hard hat I got this summer. I love the thing. However and issue I am just noticing is because of the smooth head band, its causing my hard hat to slip off when I have my hoddie up.

Are there any kind of sticky head bands or something to resolve this issue? I did a general internet search and came up with nothing, which I thought was odd, someone else must have had this problem too.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I just put it on and tighten until stug. I also have a hat thing that goes inside that covers everything down to my shoulders for when it's cold. So I don't need a hoodie


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

That's like wearing a hat under a motorcycle helmet. Don't wear it over your hoodie.

Do like Jesse said, and get a nice hard hat liner for the winter months :thumbsup:


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.galeton.com/occunomix-wi...Rw5-sw0TLIpp2ROZAti2i4wU5rH_BbWhK6RoC89Hw_wcB


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That's the same one I have


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

This is the one like we use....


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> That's the same one I have


Its the best one out there cause you can fold the neck elastic band Up and over the back brim and cool off if needed.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Just crank the adjustment if you're set on the hoodie going under. My company has banned hoodies under hard hats from now on  so hard hat liners are a necessity.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Well all my thick carhartt stuff for the winter has hoods, seems a shame not to use what's there. I had a different hard hat in winters past with a cloth type head band on the suspension, so I guess Ill wrap something around the smooth head band.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I think we might need more moderators


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

shanewreckd said:


> My company has banned hoodies under hard hats from now on


Why?


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

SAcarpenter said:


> Why?


X2 on that. 

And to the OP. Dab some Loctite on the band. It won't go anywhere after that. 

In all seriousness, they make terry cloth bands that go over the OEM bands. That might give you more grip.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

SAcarpenter said:


> Why?


Both the hazard of losing your hard hat and the cut down on peripheral vision was deemed unsafe by our esteemed colleagues sitting in the safety office...


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

knucklehead said:


> I think we might need more moderators


And what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

No hoodies allowed under hardhats here, too many accidents due to people losing their periphial vision.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Arborwear makes a sweatshirt with an oversized hood that will fit over a hard hat.


----------

